# How to handle tailgating?



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)

It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)

How do you handle them? Thanks.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

begin to immediately slow down gradually and move to the right as soon as safe. flip up your mirror reduces stress in those seconds.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Incidentally, I'm not blocking and/or going slow in the fast lane.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Incidentally, I'm not blocking and/or going slow in the fast lane.


sure. but also, when riding the fast lane tailgaters don't really come out of nowhere. frequent moving eyes from mirror to mirror like we were taught in driving school should see it coming before it's a problem in most cases.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Dropking said:


> begin to immediately slow down gradually and move to the right as soon as safe. flip up your mirror reduces stress in those seconds.


This is great advice. With a customer and on the highway is not the time to win the moral battle, and mess with a bad driver. Deep breath and ignore the other driver to avoid road rage.

I always drive in the right or travel lane anyway, so tailgaters don't happen often for me.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

When driving a rear wheel drive car, I hit the brakes slightly and gas at the sane time. The car's nose dives like you're braking but you pull away so you don't get rear ended. Scares the s*** out of the tail gater. Too bad it doesn't work with FWD.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> ...the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


I get out of the lane ASAP. Jerks How is my home state?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Further right lane asap. Speed up a little if you have room and then tap brakes in case they literally don't see you while you check your lanes. Use a blinker the whole time so they're as aware as possible of your intended maneuver and they hopefully won't try to intercept the space you intend to occupy.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

This is what a cupholder full of pennies is for.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Dropking said:


> sure. but also, when riding the fast lane tailgaters don't really come out of nowhere. frequent moving eyes from mirror to mirror like we were taught in driving school should see it coming before it's a problem in most cases.


Not necessarily, when they're going 110 in a 65 with 5 lanes, they literally CAN come out of nowhere.



SHRPR said:


> I always drive in the right or travel lane anyway, so tailgaters don't happen often for me.


In Phoenix, they don't care what lane you're in. They expect you to GTF out of their way when they're humping your bumper.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

It's a great time to use your rear window washer, if your vehicle is so equipped. It's important to have clean windows, so don't scrimp on the washer fluid - hey, if it takes a quart, it takes a quart. The stuff is cheap. Make sure to give the tailgating driver a chipper wave once the cleaning process is finished.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

If it happens more, than once or twice, that means, that you're driving too slow.


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

Know exactly what you mean. I drive early morning and try to get done before morn. rush hour. It’s still dark so I slowdown a bit, flip the mirror up and take a sip of coffee. This shows the tailgater they aren’t bothering me and I’m used to people like them. Works almost every time and they either back off or get ahead of me.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> If it happens more, than once or twice, that means, that you're driving too slow.


No it means there aggressive/crazy/psychotic drivers on the road. You are part of the problem. 



drive4lyft69 said:


> I get out of the lane ASAP. Jerks How is my home state?


More mellow the NYC metro area (my home) and Los Angeles. 



Grand Lake said:


> It's a great time to use your rear window washer, if your vehicle is so equipped. It's important to have clean windows, so don't scrimp on the washer fluid - hey, if it takes a quart, it takes a quart. The stuff is cheap. Make sure to give the tailgating driver a chipper wave once the cleaning process is finished.


I wish I had a rear window washer. 



68350 said:


> Not necessarily, when they're going 110 in a 65 with 5 lanes, they literally CAN come out of nowhere.


Yes, I agree. Thank you.



68350 said:


> In Phoenix, they don't care what lane you're in. They expect you to GTF out of their way when they're humping your bumper.


:O Those a_holes just ruined Glen Campbell's song.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Eventually they'll be spattered all over the freeway slowing down traffic while emergency workers scrap their corpse up off the pavement. 
Just try not to be the one they take down with them

I kindly move over when I see one of them quickly approaching me from the rear. I don't want to be in that accident with them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

In Boston there's a phenomenon known as *"The Brake Job".

Wait til their an inch off your bumper and lock up the brakes.
Wait for the police, exchange papers and make bank.

*Brake Job should only be done if you own a 1987 Chevy Caprice or a pickup truck.
Other results may vary.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Move to the lane on your right?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Move to the lane on your right?





njn said:


>


Maybe the map is tough to follow?

That's exactly what I am doing: Our traffic on interstate 5 north, is coming from the *left* hand lane, trying to merge with route 518 west. We/I have to cross over a couple of lines to exit *right*, in the space of 1/3 mile (!)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Just put a blindfold on and go for it, if anything happens, Uber’s insurance will cover it!

/JK don’t do that


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

RULE #1: Even when you think you got $hit in hand, you don't. You're not only driving for YOU on the road. You're driving for the crazies too. 

I'm always one of the faster drivers on the road. But I'm pretty vigilant. Even so, no matter what, there's always that ONE BLOODY RICHARD who thinks that he's going fast at 5 over the speed limit who INSISTS on cutting me off while my whole traffic lane is going 90-100 on 55. If I was a worse driver, I would have died a million deaths already because of jerks like this. 

That said, when I'm in my cruisers or old trucks, and someone tailgates me despite matching other people's speed, I generally just slam the brake and watch them fishtail. Sometimes I'm lucky to get a real show and they'll lose their rears and end up in the guardrail somewhere.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I say.... what brings you to this nape in the woods, neck of the way?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Move to the lane on your right?


When traffic is light, I'm going 10 over the limit in one of the middle freeway lanes, and there are open lanes all over the place. An A hole flies up going 40 over the limit and doesn't have the intelligence to move to either open lane to the left or right of me. I have no obligation or reason to move out of his way. There are other lanes available to him.

I'm not referring to normally flowing traffic, I typically go a little faster than the average car on the freeway. It's the morons who would get pulled over if a highway patrol officer spotted him, that I'm talking about. Their big F ing emergency is their problem, not mine. Take the OPEN lanes!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In Boston there's a phenomenon known as *"The Brake Job".
> 
> Wait til their an inch off your bumper and lock up the brakes.
> Wait for the police, exchange papers and make bank.
> ...


Three of those in 3 years will get you deactivated.

Just sayin'...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

68350 said:


> When traffic is light, I'm going 10 over the limit in one of the middle freeway lanes, and there are open lanes all over the place. An A hole flies up going 40 over the limit and doesn't have the intelligence to move to either open lane to the left or right of me. I have no obligation or reason to move out of his way.


You are part of the problem and breaking the law. 10 miles over the speed limit might be slower than the normal speed of traffic.

AZ 28-721. Driving on right side of roadway; driving on shoulder; exceptions

B. On all roadways, a person driving a vehicle proceeding at less than the normal speed of traffic at the time and place and under the conditions then existing shall drive the vehicle in the right-hand lane then available for traffic or as close as practicable to the right-hand curb or edge of the roadway, except when overtaking and passing another vehicle proceeding in the same direction or when preparing for a left turn at an intersection or into a private road or driveway.

http://www.mit.edu/~jfc/right.html


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

No, I'm not part of the problem. 

As I stated, I typically drive a bit faster than the normal flow of traffic. 100+ is NOT the normal speed of traffic on Phoenix freeways. 75-80 (in a 65) is typical speed here. I drive in that mph range. The far right lane is for traffic to exit and merge on the freeways, and generally moves closer to the real limit. The far left (carpool) lane is more like 80-90. If I'm out there, I drive with traffic speeds. The middle 2 lanes are for everyone else. You can quote AZ law all you want, if you don't drive here you don't know the reality of our freeways.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> No it means there aggressive/crazy/psychotic drivers on the road. You are part of the problem.
> 
> More mellow the NYC metro area (my home) and Los Angeles.
> 
> lol, tell me about it. I LIVE in LA


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a law in massachusetts for moving over for faster drivers but there is also a law for no tailgating. People in Boston are just plain crazy drivers. If I'm in the left hand lane its because I'm passing slower vehicles but a$$jacks come up on me at 80 or 85 and expect me to immediately move over even if I'm inconvenienced by having to slow down behind the cars I'm trying to pass. And then when they do get you to move over they slow down and slowly pass you while everyone piles on behind them and you have to wait for 4 or 5 other cars to pass you at the speed you were originally going before a$$jack tailgated.

Or I'm cruising comfortably, passing some cars and because I'm not tailgating another car 100 yards ahead the person behind me tailgates me to force me to speed up until I'm tailgating that car. And if I don't they floor it and scream past me and swing in ahead of me and floor it to the next car until he has to put the brakes on. Then traffic slows them down until I'm 20 yards from him.(By the way, female drivers do it too except they don't normally understand physics too well which makes it worse.)

After having this happen to me on several occasions, I do one of two things. If there really is no one I am passing I just move over. If I am actually passing someone, I let off the gas pedal. If they don't get the hint I keep letting up until they blow a circuit. If they speed up to pass I speed up to block. I do this until the 2nd circuit blows and they go two lanes over and floor it. They then pass in and out of people at a high rate of speed until they finally get ahead of me and then furiously yank their car over only to find another car 100 yards up ahead and they hit the brakes.

Normally, traffic will then slow everyone down until I'm 20 yards from the back of a$$jack. Sometimes I wave. Other times I just watch them squirm in their seats realizing they have long since graduated knucklehead school.

These idiot drivers think they are getting somewhere faster but they are slowing down traffic because people are constantly moving over for them and slowing down the right two lanes because everyone moves over one lane to avoid the car moving over into their lane. Or the people in front of them like me do the same thing.

These a$$jacks do this the whole way and keep running into the traffic jam another a$$jack caused a half mile ahead. So they gain about 1 minute but lose gas mileage and sanity.



njn said:


> You are part of the problem and breaking the law. 10 miles over the speed limit might be slower than the normal speed of traffic.
> 
> AZ 28-721. Driving on right side of roadway; driving on shoulder; exceptions
> 
> ...


You're not understanding the rule correctly. It's in coordination with the other rules of the road. If someone is driving 89 and a person is doing 65 in the middle lane they will never get a ticket for not moving over. Normal speed of traffic refers to speed of traffic within the rules of the road. That law refers to someone doing 45 or less in the center lane of a road that has a higher speed limit. If you think that law protects speeders, head over to the state police barracks and ask them. The only time this would apply would be if the person going slower was in the left pass only lane but even then a statee would most likely give the ticket to the person tailgating as that is considered aggressive driving. And even with that rule, during rush hour when everyone is going 50 anyway, the left lane pass rule is subservient to flow of traffic.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Sometimes people will just fly up on your ass even when the other lane is empty.

First thing I try is usually turning on my headlights, which turns on the taillighs and they sometimes brake thinking it's a brakecheck. Then I will move into the passing lane, slow down, and move back behind them.

When there are cars in the passing lane I just gently slow down till they either back off or go around. Four-ways and 45 mph till the next exit if need be.


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a yellow and black "This vehicle makes frequent stops" sticker on the trunk of my car. It helps a lot.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> ...the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


Simple solution....speed up, change lanes or just quit driving.


----------



## ScUbertDoobert (Oct 12, 2017)

Welcome to the Seattle market brother! Most people don't know how to safely drive no matter the weather, ignore speed limits, and are always in a hurry going nowhere... Usually to a red light. 

Personally I just slow down until they switch lanes or I tap my brakes quickly and lightly as to only have the lights come on for a brief second (trick I learned when driving school buses).


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

I drive that stretch of 405/518 so often I could close my eyes and make it from the far left lane to the airport exit without hitting a fly. If you can't handle this, I don't know how you're making it through the ever-changing traffic disaster of downtown Seattle, 405 in general, picking up/dropping off in downtown Bellevue, or any other of the Streets From Hell that Pugetopolis has to offer. Deal with it or don't, but if you're driving Uber then you better figure it out.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> ...the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


Get a cam,front and back, have it recorded, if they hit your rear, the cam will clearly show they were tailgating,that's the answer,Tailgating in the USA is way out of hand, we got it in the NYC tri state area, you got it out there, I'm driving down the NYS thruway #$ miles an hr,in the rain,i got a guy riding my bumper? it's unreal,jmo


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> ...the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


I move over to another lane unless I'm due to exit within a 1/2 mile. I don't trust them to pay attention and if I have to brake fast they will be all over the back of my car.



1974toyota said:


> Get a cam,front and back, have it recorded, if they hit your rear, the cam will clearly show they were tailgating,that's the answer,Tailgating in the USA is way out of hand, we got it in the NYC tri state area, you got it out there, I'm driving down the NYS thruway #$ miles an hr,in the rain,i got a guy riding my bumper? it's unreal,jmo


In most states, hitting the back of the vehicle in front of you means you were not keeping a safe distance and that's illegal. It's automatically the fault of the person who hits the back of your vehicle. No cam or video required.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> This is what a cupholder full of pennies is for.


I hear BB pellets work better as the bounce......LOL, just kidding. They can kill, so don't even do pennies. Thanks!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The speed limit is the speed limit. If they want people to go 80 then they need to raise the speed limit. I go 4 over on average. This is the limit for risking a ticket. My hard limit is 9 mph over. I won't EVER go over that.

That said I usually stay in the middle lane on the interstate so there is always room to go around me. If I see someone coming fast I will move over to the right. The goal is to stay away from the aggressive dangerous driver.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

"That guy is in a hurry to get to his next accident," I remark to my pax, as I move over a lane to the right. "Who am I to hold him back?"


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I usually go 5-10 mph over speed limit on a freeway. There are plenty of hot rods on the freeways of Texas that want to go a lot faster. We have freeway signs stating 'Left Lane for Passing Only", which I abide by. That alone eliminates most tailgating jerks. 

However, if some jack-wad still insists on getting right on my @ss, I don't get flustered or do anything too rash. I just relax, keep my speed, maybe even slow slightly (depending on how close the idiot is), and begin looking to safely move over to the right. I don't pay that jerk too much attention and continue on with my day.

I highly suggest not brake checking the moron. That can fail badly or cause a pissing contest right there on the freeway (they get in front and brake check you, throws something at you, etc.) Just go to YouTube and look up videos on "Brake Check Fails" or something similar. You'll see how wrong a simple brake check can go.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's obvious that he was already in the right lane or he wouldn't be complaining about it. So all of you saying move over to the right lane may not be understanding. If you are driving slowly in the *passing lane* you're an idiot.

I got so tired of right lane tailgaters in Waukesha county years ago that I hooked up a simple device:. Washer fluid pump, small plastic jug filled with Marvel Mystery Oil, rubber tubing, and washer nozzle installed inside the air intake plastic hose (through a drilled hole). Hitting the switch I installed in my center console caused huge clouds of white smoke to exit the tailpipe while the baffled 'gater backed off.

I also enjoy downshifting suddenly to make the rear end of the car jump and make the car start slowing down -- without "brake check" taillights. This is humorous because very few people expect it. You need a manual transmission though.

When all else fails just start slowing down as other have suggested. Or get away from the person if they are truly a psycho. Do NOT reward a tailgater by speeding up and staying in the lane unless that's truly what you wanted to do anyway.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

If the road is clear ahead and you are in the hammer lane, it is not your job to regulate traffic. Slow down and move right. Otherwise, if it is annoying, just let off the gas and slow down. I like to sit up, because i am big in the seat... people usually back off if it is in traffic. In bad traffic i have dropped to half speed whenthey would not back off. If u slam on the breaks and someone dies you could be charged with wreckless endangerment or vehicular manslaughter. I will often hold up my phone like i am filming too. I recently got a bumpersticker that says i slow for tailgaters. I like the one that says "back off or i will deploy your airbgags!" But i can almost guarantee that if you do hit the brakes and get rear ended... and the cops see that on the back of your car: there will be further questions and investigation. Seriously though, drive safe and protect your passengers. Remain calm. Don't have an accident. You lose nothing if you let them pass. Be the bigger man.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Clarification:. I only do the downshift move when I am planning on slowing down anyway, like on an off ramp. Drives me crazy when people tailgate me on an off ramp because they want to hurry up and stop at the light at the bottom. Dude save your brakes.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

dimwit_driver said:


> I drive that stretch of 405/518 so often I could close my eyes and make it from the far left lane to the airport exit without hitting a fly. If you can't handle this, I don't know how you're making it through the ever-changing traffic disaster of downtown Seattle, 405 in general, picking up/dropping off in downtown Bellevue, or any other of the Streets From Hell that Pugetopolis has to offer. Deal with it or don't, but if you're driving Uber then you better figure it out.


Try saying something helpful.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


You slow down, speed up, slow down, speed up. This confuses them.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


In everyday driving I just slow down like 5 under the speed limit if I'm in the far right lane. If I'm in any other lane I just get over. Usually Pax would never notice.


mikes424 said:


> When driving a rear wheel drive car, I hit the brakes slightly and gas at the sane time. The car's nose dives like you're braking but you pull away so you don't get rear ended. Scares the s*** out of the tail gater. Too bad it doesn't work with FWD.


That is beyond stupid. There is so much shit that can go wrong that'll fishtail that car.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It's obvious that he was already in the right lane or he wouldn't be complaining about it. So all of you saying move over to the right lane may not be understanding. If you are driving slowly in the *passing lane* you're an idiot.
> 
> I got so tired of right lane tailgaters in Waukesha county years ago that I hooked up a simple device:. Washer fluid pump, small plastic jug filled with Marvel Mystery Oil, rubber tubing, and washer nozzle installed inside the air intake plastic hose (through a drilled hole). Hitting the switch I installed in my center console caused huge clouds of white smoke to exit the tailpipe while the baffled 'gater backed off.
> 
> ...


I like the MMO thing. Still too dangerous!


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

One more thing to think about is if you are in the left lane or middle lane and are getting tailgated, double check your blind spot before changing to the slower lane. The person tailgating you might make an unpredictable move and pass you before you are able to move over. 

I am only in the left lane to pass middle lane traffic. But sometimes, a speeding driver will tailgate me before I have a chance to get out of the left lane and will do an aggressive lane change just as I am. This happens even when I am trailing well over the speed limit. 

To everyone that speeds, give the car in the left lane a change to lane change before zipping around them. Passing on the right is not legal in (all?) states, and is dangerous.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

After 38 years you still don’t know how to handle tailgaters? Very simple.

You ignore them and continue on about your drive and day.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

One time during the winter this tailgater ripped around me on a two lane road flipping me off and yelling something to me. Five minutes later I saw his car upside down on the side of the road in the snow. He was on his feet calling someone. I drove by slowly so he could recognize me.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> One time during the winter this tailgater ripped around me on a two lane road flipping me off and yelling something to me. Five minutes later I saw his car upside down on the side of the road in the snow. He was on his feet calling someone. I drove by slowly so he could recognize me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

3 ways to handle tail gaters:

Set cruise control and ignore them. Usally they can't stand it and go around.

Slow down a few mph. Often they get pissed and just go around.

Windshield washer spray. You need to clean the dirt and bugs off your front windshield. A mist will flow over your car and on to theirs. Opps.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> How do you handle them? Thanks.


Just leave them to it. They're not going to ram your car.

If I'm overtaking on a freeway then I'll complete the overtake as usual, the only difference being that I will start signalling early that I will be moving over to the right so that the idiot doesn't try to undertake me as I'm moving back to the right lane.

Otherwise, if I'm driving in a convoy then I'll just leave them back there. As I say, they're not going to ram you. Just leave a lot of room between you and the car in front in case it slams on the brakes.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

i dont drive like an old asian lady so i do not have this problem. my advice, never be in the left lane if you dont know how to ride it.



merryon2nd said:


> RULE #1: Even when you think you got $hit in hand, you don't. You're not only driving for YOU on the road. You're driving for the crazies too.
> 
> I'm always one of the faster drivers on the road. But I'm pretty vigilant. Even so, no matter what, there's always that ONE BLOODY RICHARD who thinks that he's going fast at 5 over the speed limit who INSISTS on cutting me off while my whole traffic lane is going 90-100 on 55. If I was a worse driver, I would have died a million deaths already because of jerks like this.
> 
> That said, when I'm in my cruisers or old trucks, and someone tailgates me despite matching other people's speed, I generally just slam the brake and watch them fishtail. Sometimes I'm lucky to get a real show and they'll lose their rears and end up in the guardrail somewhere.


and if they hit you and have evidence / eye witness you go to jail. no thx i'd rather not be an idiot.



Major League said:


> There is a law in massachusetts for moving over for faster drivers but there is also a law for no tailgating. People in Boston are just plain crazy drivers. If I'm in the left hand lane its because I'm passing slower vehicles but a$$jacks come up on me at 80 or 85 and expect me to immediately move over even if I'm inconvenienced by having to slow down behind the cars I'm trying to pass. And then when they do get you to move over they slow down and slowly pass you while everyone piles on behind them and you have to wait for 4 or 5 other cars to pass you at the speed you were originally going before a$$jack tailgated.
> 
> Or I'm cruising comfortably, passing some cars and because I'm not tailgating another car 100 yards ahead the person behind me tailgates me to force me to speed up until I'm tailgating that car. And if I don't they floor it and scream past me and swing in ahead of me and floor it to the next car until he has to put the brakes on. Then traffic slows them down until I'm 20 yards from him.(By the way, female drivers do it too except they don't normally understand physics too well which makes it worse.)
> 
> ...


so you go 80 in the left lane? bad driver. go 80 in the middle and pass others when u have too. i dont care how many times you have to slow down/speed up. people like you are exactly why the freeway sucks. these cars can handle much greater speeds than the cars of the 70s yet our speed limits are the same. u know why? bad drivers.



MadTownUberD said:


> It's obvious that he was already in the right lane or he wouldn't be complaining about it. So all of you saying move over to the right lane may not be understanding. If you are driving slowly in the *passing lane* you're an idiot.
> 
> I got so tired of right lane tailgaters in Waukesha county years ago that I hooked up a simple device:. Washer fluid pump, small plastic jug filled with Marvel Mystery Oil, rubber tubing, and washer nozzle installed inside the air intake plastic hose (through a drilled hole). Hitting the switch I installed in my center console caused huge clouds of white smoke to exit the tailpipe while the baffled 'gater backed off.
> 
> ...


if somebody is tailgating you and has open road to the left of them you probably did something wrong or they are having a psychotic breakdown. and if this happens to you a lot, might want to check your driving style.



FXService said:


> View attachment 248136


to be fair he probably ran into another bad driver going too slow and thinking they own the road 



SHRPR said:


> One more thing to think about is if you are in the left lane or middle lane and are getting tailgated, double check your blind spot before changing to the slower lane. The person tailgating you might make an unpredictable move and pass you before you are able to move over.
> 
> I am only in the left lane to pass middle lane traffic. But sometimes, a speeding driver will tailgate me before I have a chance to get out of the left lane and will do an aggressive lane change just as I am. This happens even when I am trailing well over the speed limit.
> 
> To everyone that speeds, give the car in the left lane a change to lane change before zipping around them. Passing on the right is not legal in (all?) states, and is dangerous.


passing on the right is no more dangerous than passing on the left. like you said, use your blinker for 300ft then make your move. if you're not doing that then you are just as wrong as the idiot speeding and switching lanes abruptly.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Spork24 said:


> and if they hit you and have evidence / eye witness you go to jail. no thx i'd rather not be an idiot.


Always at a turn. ALWAYS at a turn. Those cars aren't known for their turns. So most times it's not questioned when someone sees one on the brakes going into a turn. I've never been questioned about this, even with a cop a few cars down.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


---------

Very simple --- If you are in one of the middle lanes, slow down and allow them to pass. If you are in the fastest lane, move to the right . This is not a contest, especially if you have a pax in the car. There are a lot of very bad drivers on the road, especially the 16 to 30 year olds.
Defensive driving is a must.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> How





HotUberMess said:


> Move to the lane on your right?


Aggressive drivers will tailgate people no matter which lane they're in. They're usually the same people making rapid lane changes, cutting other drivers off, speeding, etc

It's always fun when you cruise up beside them at the next red light.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> No it means there aggressive/crazy/psychotic drivers on the road. You are part of the problem.
> 
> More mellow the NYC metro area (my home) and Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Install a rear view washer if you haven't got one.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> i dont drive like an old asian lady so i do not have this problem. my advice, never be in the left lane if you dont know how to ride it.
> 
> and if they hit you and have evidence / eye witness you go to jail. no thx i'd rather not be an idiot.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with my driving style, cool guy. A lot of these right lane Tailgaters are people who want to get to their exit ramp faster but are too lazy to go around me when I'm going the speed limit or even a little faster. I I refuse to get out of their way when I'm in the cruising Lane instead of the passing Lane.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> There's nothing wrong with my driving style, cool guy. A lot of these right lane Tailgaters are people who want to get to their exit ramp faster but are too lazy to go around me when I'm going the speed limit or even a little faster. I I refuse to get out of their way when I'm in the cruising Lane instead of the passing Lane.


i don't understand how that bothers you at all... its such a short distance. i dont apply the gas when im getting off either, its a waste of gas/brake pads. as far your "cruising lane" story it really matters what speed you are going. if you are barely doing the speed limit you should be off to the far right. reserve the cruising lane for people going over 10mph and the far left lane for passing. thank you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I always go to the right lane if there is faster traffic behind me, and it doesn't matter how fast I'm going or what the speed limit is. If I'm driving 80 in a 55* and a guy comes up behind me going 90, I'll still pull to the right lane. It's just polite to let people pass by. It's not my job to enforce speed restrictions. 

* Not that I'd do that


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


pray...

There's sometimes nothing you can do but pray.

I've had people ride my bumbper (within a couple feet) while i'm going 5 over on a 2 lane road.

All you can do sometimes is pray.

They just don't know any better, that's all there is to it.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

If they hit you, great. Collect that paycheck and go to the doctor for your back and neck pain. Easy hustle and what they deserve.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

You ****ing move over and stop driving 61 in the left lane



Dropking said:


> sure. but also, when riding the fast lane tailgaters don't really come out of nowhere. frequent moving eyes from mirror to mirror like we were taught in driving school should see it coming before it's a problem in most cases.


See the problem with this is it assumes people accept personal responsibility. That's a thing of the past



dimwit_driver said:


> I drive that stretch of 405/518 so often I could close my eyes and make it from the far left lane to the airport exit without hitting a fly. If you can't handle this, I don't know how you're making it through the ever-changing traffic disaster of downtown Seattle, 405 in general, picking up/dropping off in downtown Bellevue, or any other of the Streets From Hell that Pugetopolis has to offer. Deal with it or don't, but if you're driving Uber then you better figure it out.


Seriously


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Look for "tailgating karma" videos on Youtube. There are plenty videos that can make your day if tailgaters are your pet-peeves.

I keep calm and be stoic when someone tailgate me on non-highway roads and pull over so they can pass, even when I am driving in the normal speed limit or a little higher to help traffic flow. On highways, tailgaters usually are able to switch lanes or go around me.

They probably needed to take a #2. No need to stoop down to their level of impulsiveness. Someone never understand in their narrow minds that tailgating is dangerous.

Brake checking for their money/filing with police is an option for some people but I don't want to risk getting minor injuries to become more vulnerable, and waste time doing the paperwork. I just want to make some money and come home safely without a funeral.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I'm getting a bumper sticker that reads "If I'm too slow... You should have left earlier"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Spork24 said:


> i don't understand how that bothers you at all... its such a short distance. i dont apply the gas when im getting off either, its a waste of gas/brake pads. as far your "cruising lane" story it really matters what speed you are going. if you are barely doing the speed limit you should be off to the far right. reserve the cruising lane for people going over 10mph and the far left lane for passing. thank you.


By cruising Lane I meant right lane. There are usually only two here. This ain't Vegas.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

in 2016, i had a bad motorcycle accident, and one of the injuries was a complete dislocation of the right ankle, my foot completely came out; laying on the asphalt that day, the sole of my foot was facing me. a year later, when i recovered enough to drive, my ankle would swell and get painful because of the braking, very annoying to say the least. so i had to learn to brake with the left foot, easy; just time&practice to develop the muscle memory to master it. i still do it, it's convenient and fun. enter the tailgating guy. if i see someone in my rear view mirror coming fast and it is possible for me to move to the right lane and let them pass, i do. but if for whatever reason i can't move to another lane and the driver behind me doesn't get it and is tailgating then that driver is a punk. what these guys don't understand is that, i'm not going to speed and risk a ticket just to convenience you. what i do is, while my right foot in on the gas pedal, very very gently, i touch the brake pedal with the left foot, just enough to switch the brake lights on, the brake pads don't even move, the car doesn't slow down at all. what will your reaction be if you saw a car in front of you braking? unless you're suicidal, you will brake to avoid an accident, especially if your car is too close to mine. as i look in my rear view mirror, the distance between me and the punk gets bigger, perplexed at first then annoyed, the driver gets the message, back off!. the longer my foot is on the brake pedal, the biggggger the gap gets. it works every the time.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Had an aggressive tail gater several years ago, did the slow down, speed up (couldn't change lanes) finally just slowed down to about 10mph under speed limit. The gentlemen followed me off the hiway, to a parking lot...
Long story short, they brought tire irons to a gun fight...

Lesson here is most people don't tailgate to piss you off, they are just thoughtless and ignorant of basic rules of the road. BUT there are ass wipes out there that go around looking for conflict. Best to try and stay away from them, if you can.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Have you ever seen this movie? It's about a man who is terrorized by a truck driver.



I experienced a real-life, 10-minute version of this about 10 years ago, going north on I5 in SeaTac, WA. I'll bet the SOB is dead and/or has killed someone.

No kidding.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I go 4 over on average. This is the limit for risking a ticket. My hard limit is 9 mph over.


I use 5 and 9 for those situations. I find that they greatly reduce my odds of a speeding ticket.

It was nice to see that someone else has taken the same approach.

Christine


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

What do I do? Nothing at all.

If I'm in the "fast" lane I'll verify I'm driving the limit. If I am, it's just too bad if someone is unhappy. The laws apply to them as well as I. I won't be bullied.

I don't bend. I don't retaliate. I continue exactly as I planned before the jackalope arrived.

D O D G E : Don't Overlook Dumb Guys' Egos


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry Karen, but you're wrong, sweetie. You're not supposed to be in the passing lane (it's not called the "fast lane") unless you're actually passing someone. Sorry dear, but the left lane is not for cruising along sanctimoniously at the speed limit. The laws apply to you too, Missy. Maybe you should learn them. Move to the right and let the faster traffic go by. 

That said, we have to take the ego out of driving. That's hard for guys to do. Often we view driving as a competitive sport. It is not. If someone is tailgating me, I simply get over and let them go by; they're obviously in much more of a hurry than I am, and what do I care? It's no skin off my nose if they pass me. But a lot of guys don't feel this way - to them, it's an insult to their masculinity if some other guy "gets by" them. Heaven forbid! 

I drive the way I drive. Which is to say, I go as fast as is prudent and I keep to the right. I don't get pissed off at slower drivers in front of me, and I sure don't go crazy because some a-hole wants to go faster than me. Passengers want "slow and careful." If they wanted to be driven by an aggressive maniac, they would've taken a conventional taxi!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Handful of pennies. Open drivers window. Extend arm outside. Throw said pennies at asshole driver who is tailgaiting.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> Sorry Karen, but you're wrong, sweetie. You're not supposed to be in the passing lane (it's not called the "fast lane") unless you're actually passing someone. Sorry dear, but the left lane is not for cruising along sanctimoniously at the speed limit. The laws apply to you too, Missy. Maybe you should learn them. Move to the right and let the faster traffic go by.
> 
> That said, we have to take the ego out of driving. That's hard for guys to do. Often we view driving as a competitive sport. It is not. If someone is tailgating me, I simply get over and let them go by; they're obviously in much more of a hurry than I am, and what do I care? It's no skin off my nose if they pass me. But a lot of guys don't feel this way - to them, it's an insult to their masculinity if some other guy "gets by" them. Heaven forbid!
> 
> I drive the way I drive. Which is to say, I go as fast as is prudent and I keep to the right. I don't get pissed off at slower drivers in front of me, and I sure don't go crazy because some a-hole wants to go faster than me. Passengers want "slow and careful." If they wanted to be driven by an aggressive maniac, they would've taken a conventional taxi!


Actually as someone who has driven all over the southern US (from Miami to San Diego and everywhere in between from as far "north" as Tennessee. In some states like my home state, SC and many southern states the left lane is in fact, a fast lane. It wasn't until Texas i saw signs explicitly saying it was a passing lane.



FXService said:


> In everyday driving I just slow down like 5 under the speed limit if I'm in the far right lane. If I'm in any other lane I just get over. Usually Pax would never notice.
> 
> That is beyond stupid. There is so much shit that can go wrong that'll fishtail that car.


I'd also like to add if I'm on the far right and there's nothing else I can do. I go through a shit ton of windshield washer fluid. And considering my daily car is a Camaro. I'm low enough to cover you windshield in windshield fluid. And i use expensive shit. I'm probably helping them out


----------



## The Big Texan (Aug 20, 2016)

I tap my brakes, repeatedly if necessary, and give the tailgater a free brake check. They're usually so aggro, they will change lanes immediately after the first brake check.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Call it what you will, the speed limit still applies.

If you are driving at the speed limit there can be no faster traffic. "Passers" are not allowed to go any faster than the limit.

The only exemption is for emergency vehicles with their red / blue lights operating.

Explain to me again how I am obligated to help someone break the law.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I hate tailgaters. But there is a special place in hell for someone who comes up behind me while I'm in the *right* lane, gets a foot off my rear bumper and starts flashing his lights for me to get the hell out of his privileged way. I will do my best to pair up with a car in the left lane, and then start fiddling with my speed so that I appear to be passing that car...oh, wait, now he's passing me....oh, wait, now I'm passing him again, etc. 

That's if I'm in a good mood. If I'm not, I'll just disengage the cruise control and start slowing down. If I'm really annoyed, I'll hit the brakes. I need a new car anyway.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Call it what you will, the speed limit still applies.
> 
> If you are driving at the speed limit there can be no faster traffic. "Passers" are not allowed to go any faster than the limit.


Sorry Karen, but this simply is not reality. Where do you drive, Mayberry?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mayberry... May. Berr. RRYY.
LOLrealitycheckneeded, isle 4 for a Ms. Stein.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mayberry is 90 minutes north of here. Mount Airy, NC.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> What do I do? Nothing at all.
> 
> If I'm in the "fast" lane I'll verify I'm driving the limit. If I am, it's just too bad if someone is unhappy. The laws apply to them as well as I. I won't be bullied.
> 
> ...


and when somebody hurts you over your stupid ways, you wont get sympathy here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Call it what you will, the speed limit still applies.
> 
> If you are driving at the speed limit there can be no faster traffic. "Passers" are not allowed to go any faster than the limit.
> 
> ...


I'm with Karen on this one. My obligation to let you go faster than the speed limit doesn't carry any more weight that your obligation to obey it.

As a practical matter, I generally stay out of the left lanes. Unless there's a left hand exit that I need. Then I figure that the blame belongs to the highway designer.

Christine


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm with Karen on this one. My obligation to let you go faster than the speed limit doesn't carry any more weight that your obligation to obey it.
> 
> As a practical matter, I generally stay out of the left lanes. Unless there's a left hand exit that I need. Then I figure that the blame belongs to the highway designer.
> 
> Christine


understand you will get an impeding traffic ticket (left lane ticket to be exact) if you are going the speed limit in the left lane and traffic is backed up cause of your "feelings". i call it poetic justice.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Also, understand that on most major roads now PD will not pull you over unless you're going at a ridiculous speed (over 80). That would make you, going 50-65 in the left lane, impeding traffic. You will probably get a ticket before me because you're holding up traffic.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

There seems to be a lot of ordering around on here by people who think they are the freeway owner. When the freeway owner comes up behind me and tailgates, what makes him/her the boss? Newsflash: they're not really the owner of that highway, or any other. How about I am the owner of the freeway because I'm _not_ driving like a tool, and everyone else has to do what I want.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

What's annoying on our Phoenix area freeways is slower traffic starts moving far left into the formerly fast carpool lane once rush hour restrictions are off. Especially during tourist/snowbird season. Real pita when you're trying to get to the airport and catch a rematch.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I have been guilty of tailgating when one scenario occurs that drives me crazy. I am traveling on a single lane road, no one behind me, and some jack-off on a side street decides he can't wait to turn. So he guns it at the last minute to turn in front of me,, then proceeds to drive ridiculously slow.

I will get on tailgate for a period in order send this message: "if you don't like me on your ass, you should have waited for me to pass first. You'd have the whole road to yourself".



Karen Stein said:


> Call it what you will, the speed limit still applies.
> 
> If you are driving at the speed limit there can be no faster traffic. "Passers" are not allowed to go any faster than the limit.
> 
> ...


I have actually seen a cop pull over a driver who was driving the speed limit but holding up traffic in the left lane. In many places, left lane for cruising is just as against the law as speeding. Even if you are driving the speed limit or a bit above.

I have also gone 75 to pass a cop on a 65mph road. And nothing happend because as soon as I passed him, I went right back into the right lane. In other words, I used the passing lane for what it was meant for.

There has been studies that show that trying to regulate traffic in the left lane is dangerous, which is why there are laws against it in many states.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

honestly....

There's a couple different situations that we need to address.


Are we talking the passing lane on the highway?

If yes... don't sit in the passing lane (long periods of time) unless your going 20 over. Yes i'm going to say it.. 20 over the limit. I personally stay out of the left lane on the highway unless i'm passing or i'm getting off at this one really stupid left exit on I4.


If they are tailgating you in the far left lane on the highway you kinda deserve it.


HOWEVER...

Most of the time i'm tailgated this isn't the situation (because unlike most i actually do know how to drive), most of the time it's because it's a two lane road and i'm not going fast enough for the Jerk(capital J intended) behind me. Or they simply don't know what safe following distance is. In this case all you can do is pray they don't hit you. And eventually if you drive long enough one of these dip wads is going to rear end you and there's nothing you can do but tell it to the cop when it does happen and pray the cop believes you over him.



Other situations... I got honked at by like 4 people the other day. Why? Because i was in the straight or right turn lane. And everyone behind me wanted me to do a right on red, whereas I wanted to go straight. And the guy 2 cars back got out of his car to yell at me. Thankfully my loud mouth of a passenger did the yelling for me "Were going straight you $(%( jack%(%s"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Attention all...

Don't try tailgating with a Ram truck...

Seems they are recalling all Rams...

Due to defective tailgates...8>)

Rakos


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Call it what you will, the speed limit still applies.
> 
> If you are driving at the speed limit there can be no faster traffic. "Passers" are not allowed to go any faster than the limit.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are, but believe it or not, many states have laws that make what you're doing a ticketable offense. In my state, it's "Slower traffic keep right". Even if you're going the speed limit and cars behind you want to exceed it, police here will write you a ticket for impeding traffic.

The reason is traffic studies have shown that it's actually safer to maintain the flow of traffic, even if that means the majority of vehicles are speeding. While it might seem counter-intuitive, having cars moving slower than the flow of speed-limit-exceeding traffic makes it more dangerous for everyone.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AllGold said:


> I don't know where you are, but believe it or not, many states have laws that make what you're doing a ticketable offense. In my state, it's "Slower traffic keep right". Even if you're going the speed limit and cars behind you want to exceed it, police here will write you a ticket for impeding traffic.
> 
> The reason is traffic studies have shown that it's actually safer to maintain the flow of traffic, even if that means the majority of vehicles are speeding. While it might seem counter-intuitive, having cars moving slower than the flow of speed-limit-exceeding traffic makes it more dangerous for everyone.


Uh yeah... there's times where the "Safe" speed to go is 80 or even 85 around here.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I rarely get tailgated. Maybe because I don't cruise in the left lane, and if someone is approaching rapidly from the rear, I move to the right and let them pass. I'm not a psycho.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Prism said:


> Know exactly what you mean. I drive early morning and try to get done before morn. rush hour. It's still dark so I slowdown a bit, flip the mirror up and take a sip of coffee. This shows the tailgater they aren't bothering me and I'm used to people like them. Works almost every time and they either back off or get ahead of me.


I do the same thing. It does work.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MarkR said:


> I do the same thing. It does work.


The fly in the ointment...

Is that the newer rearview mirrors...

Are automatic and NOT adjustable...

Best you can do in that case...

Is give them the one finger salute...

Which creates it's own...

Nasty set of problems...8>O

Rakos








PS. Unless you are a monkey...then people think you are cool and funny...8>)


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I can imagine the conversation:

Police: Your Honor, I gave Karen a ticket because traffic was backed up behind her. She was impeding traffic.

Judge: How fast was she driving?

P: 70

J: What was the limit?

P: 70

J: So how fast should she have been driving?

P: Faster than everyone else, certainly more than 70.

J: Wouldn't she get a ticket for speeding?

P: She could. It's up to my discretion.

J: So you get to choose which laws to enforce and against whom? DISMISSED.

One cannot impede traffic by driving the limit. Period. You're never under any obligation to break the law, or to help others break the law.

And I haven't even discussed the "too fast for conditions" laws.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I can imagine the conversation:
> 
> Police: Your Honor, I gave Karen a ticket because traffic was backed up behind her. She was impeding traffic.
> 
> ...


But that is not how the conversation would go. You would receive the ticket for cruising in the left lane, PERIOD. It has nothing to do with your speed or whether or not you are holding up traffic. If you are driving in the left lane and there is no one to the right of you, the rules of the road is to move to the right to leave the left lane open for passing.

There is a misconception that the left lane is the fast lane. It is not. It is the PASSING lane.

I don't know how things are in your state, but in Massachusetts, the state police will periodically drive down the left lanes on expressways to clear them out. Because it is the law not to cruise there. And if you don't move you risk getting pulled over, even if you are driving the speed limit.

Now I see your point if you are in the left lane to pass, but you will only pass doing the speed limit. But once the right lane is open, it is law in many states that you get out of the left lane. And if you do not, it is you who is breaking the law.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> I rarely get tailgated. Maybe because I don't cruise in the left lane, and if someone is approaching rapidly from the rear, I move to the right and let them pass. I'm not a psycho.


I see this no different than if I'm blocking someone while at the grocery store. I let them pass, then I keep doing what I was doing.
Common courtesy.
They want to go fast, be my guest.


----------



## amibrah (Mar 28, 2018)

Happens way too often where I drive (australia)

It's not that i'm driving slow but morons behind me who cant understand that im slowing down from 60 to 40 for a reason (school zones, road work etc)


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


You can not control how close someone rides behind you.

What you can control is Your safe following distance

The majority of drivers will get this wrong. 
When asked what a safe following distance is, most will say something about "car lengths". 
This is 100% wrong. Reaction time is measured in seconds. Stopping is measured in seconds (feet of stopping distance is literally a measure of how many feet you will travel at given speeds in how many Seconds).

So, the correct thing to do to deal with tailgating is to slow down enough to ensure you have a safe following distance. 
(oh, and add 1 second to the 3 seconds for every hazard, other cars 'dense but not stop and go' are a hazard)


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Opinions - we all have them. 

The self-styled legal geniuses have created a scenario where I get a ticket no matter what. Indeed, I get all three- speeding, impeding, too fast for conditions- all at once. Good luck with that!

The law does not reserve the left lane for passing only. It's just another lane.

If I am doing the limit, there can be no faster traffic, so I cannot impede anyone. If I'm doing the limit I cannot be slower than anyone.

If someone wishes to exceed the limit, they are the ones to be cited. I'm just a law abiding citizen going about my business.

Nowhere does the law require me to make life easier for a criminal.

Now, I invite drivers to call the police on me. Just tell them "I want to exceed the speed limit. Karen is in my way. I demand you ticket Karen for impeding me. She's only driving the limit."

Go find another sucker to bully. I DO own the road.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Opinions - we all have them.
> 
> The self-styled legal geniuses have created a scenario where I get a ticket no matter what. Indeed, I get all three- speeding, impeding, too fast for conditions- all at once. Good luck with that!
> 
> ...


There ARE some states that designate...

On the freeways that the left lane...

Is a passing lane only...8>O

You can drive any way you need to...

Butt.. the lane laws are real..

And need to be adhered to.. 8>)

The worst drivers lately that I see...

All seem to be sporting TNC stickers...

Rakos


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Still sticking to that faulty line of reasoning, Karen? Sorry dear, but you're just wrong. Please look it up.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


Just slow down a little and move as far to the right inside your lane as you can, let them pass. All this tough talk about break checks is either a joke, or a sign that there are some real road ragers here. If you do that kind of thing, I hope you pick the cement truck with bad breaks to try it on, because the gene pool seems to need a little chlorine.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

When I am NOT driving Lyft, the way I handled it was to drive even slower, OR change lanes, depending on if I was in the "right" or not.

If you are in the left lane of a highway, and you are going too slow, then *YOU ARE THE A-HOLE*, and should change lanes so that people can get to whereever they are going.

Now when I drove in Los Angeles, and some asshole honked their horn for me to turn at an intersection which said no turns on red, I would just stop my car entirely, because that a-hole needed to be taught a lesson. (yes I'm nuts, driving in LA does that to you, and yes you might be shot, but then again, you might be shot in Atlanta too, you just have to take a stand, to me teaching a-holes a lesson is more important than life.)

However, while driving in the current poophole of Georgia I won't go over the speed limit while in these podunk counties, because they intentionally have some ridiculous speed limit and the police cars ARE BLACK, NO JOKE,










so I'm not getting an f-ing ticket for you. If there's a place to pull over I will, so that they can pass me.

i guess it all depends on where you are, I'm all about road justice. non-violent justice of course. Like in LA, if some A-hole pulls that weave in and out of the right lane outside of rush hour, THEY ARE NOT GETTING BACK INTO MY LANE IF CAN HELP IT. I'd rather them run into me than let them back in.... I guess I'm just a girlscout at heart.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Opinions - we all have them.
> 
> The self-styled legal geniuses have created a scenario where I get a ticket no matter what. Indeed, I get all three- speeding, impeding, too fast for conditions- all at once. Good luck with that!
> 
> ...


NOPE, sorry sweetheart. You try your crap in either PA or NJ, YOU will get the ticket. Cops ENCOURAGE a smooth traffic flow, and they enjoy getting places fast because they generally have to canvas a HUGE area of space during their patrols. They'll look the other way as long you're not going over 75/80 on most major roads, or over 60 on smaller county roads. And if you impede THEM, YOU will be the one pulled over. Because you are preventing THEM from doing THEIR JOBS.
THIS ^ is reality. The OFFICERS own the road. We share it with them. They let us do certain things within reason because it makes their lives more easy. If you're CRUISING the PASSING lane, and they catch you, and you're slowing them down, you WILL be pulled over.
I've actually talked to NJ State Police and PA State Police about this.
St Louis must run things differently. But in the places where I drive, you'd be getting lots of fun tickets.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> How do you handle them? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 247082


Hi I don't drive much but this is how I feel about driving in Houston.

It appears that people have no idea of what the "far left lane" mean. Often you see trucks that barely reach 60mph there. Presumably every second counts for tailgaters hence it is understandable for them to take the far left lane. There has been construction works on I45 North toward Dallas in which certain parts of the highway are only served by 2 lanes; and both occupied by trucks. More interestingly, there are always signs near the left lane that reads "NO TRUCKS ON LEFT ".

In contrast, the far right lane is usually the lane with the smoothest traffic. Assuming a 4-lane highway with 60mph as the speed limit, I usually travel just a bit above the limit on the far right lane while 65-70mph in middle lane. The far left lane is the last resort to pass all cars if all the 3 lanes were blocked where cars compete against each other to be the slowest. Please don't laugh. This happens all the time in Houston, particularly I69 North toward the Bush Continental Airport; with the most severe part located between the exits of Buffalo Speedway and Main Street.

I never tailgate or perform brake checks since I love my cars more than myself. However, it may be this kind of ridiculous traffic pattern that makes people to tailgate. For aggressive drivers who change lanes abruptly, tailgating can happen at any lane. I would have just tried to find the nearest exit hopefully not to encounter them again.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> honestly....
> 
> There's a couple different situations that we need to address.
> 
> ...


Exit 2 and, I think, 3 freaking stupid design.

This also applies to roads with left turn lanes like US-19 in Pinellas/Pasco counties... 4 lanes, far right should be for right turning and entering traffic. Far left is to enter the turn lanes (that are separated from through traffic). Which leaves two middle lanes for through traffic.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> NOPE, sorry sweetheart. You try your crap in either PA or NJ, YOU will get the ticket. Cops ENCOURAGE a smooth traffic flow, and they enjoy getting places fast because they generally have to canvas a HUGE area of space during their patrols. They'll look the other way as long you're not going over 75/80 on most major roads, or over 60 on smaller county roads. And if you impede THEM, YOU will be the one pulled over. Because you are preventing THEM from doing THEIR JOBS.
> THIS ^ is reality. The OFFICERS own the road. We share it with them. They let us do certain things within reason because it makes their lives more easy. If you're CRUISING the PASSING lane, and they catch you, and you're slowing them down, you WILL be pulled over.
> I've actually talked to NJ State Police and PA State Police about this.
> St Louis must run things differently. But in the places where I drive, you'd be getting lots of fun tickets.


At the end of the day, there are jack-offs think they own the road. Some think they can drive as fast as they want and everyone needs to move over for them. Some think who think their are a supreme driver and it is their job to regulate how fast everyone can drive. Both are A$$holes.



Karen Stein said:


> Opinions - we all have them.
> 
> The self-styled legal geniuses have created a scenario where I get a ticket no matter what. Indeed, I get all three- speeding, impeding, too fast for conditions- all at once. Good luck with that!
> 
> ...


Sorry Karen, but it is not an opinion. You insinuated yourself that is is your job to obey the law. That means it is your job to do two things.

1. Obey the speed limit.
2. Obey the rules of the road. Part of these rules are not to cruise in the left lane.

You like to say you would be helping someone break the law by moving out of the way. But by not moving, you are breaking the law. So it sounds to me like you would rather brake the law to stop someone else from breaking it, rather than obeying the law and let those want to break it deal with the consequences.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Continue tailgating until the slow poke moves to an adjacent lane.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I think we all know which category Karen falls to...


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Rakos said:


> There ARE some states that designate...
> 
> On the freeways that the left lane...
> 
> ...


I agree with the TNC statement (the others, as well). They go 65 in the fast-lane all the time, but then they make illegal turns (cut the line, turn in a no turning lane) and cut you off all the time at LAX. Quite a few U/L drivers have been doing this, too.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dude just move over


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Dropking said:


> sure. but also, when riding the fast lane tailgaters don't really come out of nowhere. frequent moving eyes from mirror to mirror like we were taught in driving school should see it coming before it's a problem in most cases.


That frequent moving eyes mirror to mirror got me a complaint of "rolling my eyes" and a guy's conversation (that I couldn't even hear).


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


The best way to handle this is turn on your wipers and run the water for a long time it goes all over thier window and pisses them off.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Mole said:


> The best way to handle this is turn on your wipers and run the water for a long time it goes all over thier window and pisses them off.


Or, I know, it sounds crazy, but you can get out of the way.
I drive fast, I don't waste time on "cruising", but when somebody is faster, I get out of the way.
For slow people in left lanes I have extremely bright high beams, that will hit from every mirror. I'll make sure of that.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> I move over to another lane unless I'm due to exit within a 1/2 mile. I don't trust them to pay attention and if I have to brake fast they will be all over the back of my car.
> 
> In most states, hitting the back of the vehicle in front of you means you were not keeping a safe distance and that's illegal. It's automatically the fault of the person who hits the back of your vehicle. No cam or video required.


Not quite.







doyousensehumor said:


> 3 ways to handle tail gaters:
> 
> Set cruise control and ignore them. Usally they can't stand it and go around.
> 
> ...


I knew someone who hooked up an extra pump at the rear that squirted used motor oil.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> That frequent moving eyes mirror to mirror got me a complaint of "rolling my eyes" and a guy's conversation (that I couldn't even hear).


Ha! My one exception is when there is a babe with hot legs riding shotgun. Then I feel compelled to drive unsafely by only sneaking occasional peaks at the side mirror.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

It's the one tailgating just for intimidation. If someone's 10 feet off my bumper, I'm not going to do them any favors. If they back off I might move over though


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Opinions - we all have them.
> 
> The self-styled legal geniuses have created a scenario where I get a ticket no matter what. Indeed, I get all three- speeding, impeding, too fast for conditions- all at once. Good luck with that!
> 
> ...


Facts, you should learn them.

Opinions should be based in facts, and, when your opinion doesn't match with the factual data then you are obviously suffering a Dissociative Disorder.

Fact: You need to take a drivers education course that is up to date for your state.
Fact: You need to understand that you should never be doing "the speed limit" in the right lane as the right lane is for slower than speed limit traffic.
Fact: Everyone, especially you, need to understand that Speed Limit does not mean this is the speed everyone should be doing.
Fact: Everyone need to know (and you have obviously forgotten), that the left lane in multi lane highways, except where left hand exits are about to happen, are for passing traffic and should be merged out of as soon as one has overtaken and the road is clear on the right.

Fact: You are not a pace car with legal authorization to monitor the speeds others choose to drive and are, by impeding their flow, preventing those people from getting tickets they may otherwise receive. You are, in fact, preventing the possible carriage of justice.

Fact: Most importantly, you think you are more important than other drivers on the road and will deserve the impeding ticket if you ever get one and are the Bully in trying to force everyone else to conform to your "standard" even though you are in the wrong. You are, marginally, better than those idiots telling people to brake check because they are basically telling people to attempt homicide (watch videos of just how bad brake checks can go).


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Forgetting that maybe Florida's roads may be different than Missouri? What one poster is describing, another pictures a different environment. Keyboard roadrage?

An urban street is going to be different than an urban freeway, which is different than a rural highway. Then it's different state to state. Generally, highways are slower traffic keep to the right. Some of the other stuff varies by region...


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> At the end of the day, there are jack-offs think they own the road. Some think they can drive as fast as they want and everyone needs to move over for them. Some think who think their are a supreme driver and it is their job to regulate how fast everyone can drive. Both are A$$holes.


Agreed. I go with the flow of traffic. The flow of traffic around here is almost always OVER the posted speed limit. Cops are okay with that around here, unless you're being ridiculous with your overage, or you're recklessly lane shifting over multiple lanes, multiple times. If we all keep to these rules, us and law enforcement live in a happy median. I've actually been pulled over for impeding (with out a ticket due to circumstances), when I started overheating one day on the highway (72 Malibu blew a radiator hose) with no shoulder. He gave me an escort to a local auto part store, and we chatted about cars for a while as I changed it (limited tools set me back about 15 minutes to 30). Turns out he was a classic car buff. We shook hands, and he warned me about impeding traffic again. I was on 422 up by Oaks. Bad place for a hose blowout. He said average speed up that way hits 75. And the traffic is usually so thick up that way that when people move slower, its a detriment to the whole system.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Opinions - we all have them.
> 
> The self-styled legal geniuses have created a scenario where I get a ticket no matter what. Indeed, I get all three- speeding, impeding, too fast for conditions- all at once. Good luck with that!
> 
> ...


And your wrong...

It's a law Karen... It's a law...

took me less than 5 minutes to find it for MO

Missouri Revised Statute 304.015 clearly states when driving on a highway with a total of two lanes (one lane in each direction) drivers must drive in the right-hand lane. Obviously, a driver may cross into the other lane to overtake a vehicle if the pass can be made safely. On highways with a total of four or more lanes (two or more lanes in each direction), a driver is mandated to drive in the right lane unless passing slower traffic, letting another driver have enough room to enter the highway safely, or preparing to make a legal left turn. Once you have completed the pass, Missouri law REQUIRES you to return to the right lane. It is not legal or safe to continuously drive in the left lane.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And your wrong...
> 
> It's a law Karen... It's a law...
> 
> ...


Karen's not in Missouri. She's most likely in San Francisco.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

This happens in my area:

People may use Interstate 5 and travel just for 4-5 miles, over 2-3 exits. But these fools don't want to use the "fast/left lanes", they prefer going 70 mph and staying in the right lane (e.g. they don't want to make the effort to change lanes) , tailgating the slower traffic. It's really unsafe, inconsiderate and asinine.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

What I read or derived:
-Lots of cars trying to get their needed space to exit in a short span of road (for some, this means they can either cut you off or get behind you)
-You're not in the left lane and likely exiting soon to the airport along with these other people as well
-You drive much slower than much of the other traffic and probably not driving assertively
-You're not on any anti-anxiety medicine and probably could benefit

consider remediation on the last item


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

macinmn said:


> What I read or derived:
> -Lots of cars trying to get their needed space to exit in a short span of road (for some, this means they can either cut you off or get behind you)
> -You're not in the left lane and likely exiting soon to the airport along with these other people as well
> -You drive much slower than much of the other traffic and probably not driving assertively
> ...


-You haven't read this thread very carefully
-You rely on a defective crystal ball, rather than do research
-You are referred to as "Babbles" for obvious reasons
-You would probably benefit from a lobotomy, though they have been outlawed


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry sir, please accept this whippersnapper's apology, I'll get off your lawn right away. BTW (That's what the kids use to shorthand 'by the way' when sending textual messages on their GameBoy video game phone machines), this AARP mailing came for you while I waited for you to get to the door.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Hit your brakes and accelerate at the same time. It'll put 100 yards between you and the tailgater in seconds.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I just switch/turn on my emergency lights:


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I always move my rear view so I don’t obsess about the ahole behind me.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

404NofFound said:


> One time during the winter this tailgater ripped around me on a two lane road flipping me off and yelling something to me. Five minutes later I saw his car upside down on the side of the road in the snow. He was on his feet calling someone. I drove by slowly so he could recognize me.


You should have offered help then just walked away.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> pray...
> 
> There's sometimes nothing you can do but pray.
> 
> ...


Prey is what sheeps do before wolf lunch time


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

After reading most posts here (some are nonsense IMHO) I came to the conclusion that *most of you* Drivers wouldn't survive even 5 minutes on the German Autobahn.
Hint: passing on the right side is illegal and the ticket for that is close to $350.






And please, if you disagree with someone here, just don't tell them they are wrong. It's rude.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> Further right lane asap. Speed up a little if you have room and then tap brakes in case they literally don't see you while you check your lanes. Use a blinker the whole time so they're as aware as possible of your intended maneuver and they hopefully won't try to intercept the space you intend to occupy.


I have had people purposely try to accelerate around me while changing lanes. I've had people pass me on the left while making a left turn. There are some dangerous drivers out there.



Snowblind said:


> After reading most posts here (some are nonsense IMHO) I came to the conclusion that *most of you* Drivers wouldn't survive even 5 minutes on the German Autobahn.
> Hint: passing on the right side is illegal and the ticket for that is close to $350.
> 
> 
> ...


Be alert!
Lerts have more fun!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

It's not rude to tell someone they're wrong when, in the eye of legal proof they are, indeed, wrong.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> It's not rude to tell someone they're wrong when, in the eye of legal proof they are, indeed, wrong.


There are plenty of reasons not to tell someone they're wrong. It's uncomfortable, for one thing. You also might come off as rigid, unsympathetic, arrogant, or worst of all, politically incorrect. But I guess you are too young to get it.
Let me guess: Millennial?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

No, I get it. Fact is, this WORLD is rude, uncomfortable and politically incorrect. If you can't handle it on a forum (of free speech) how do you manage to handle the real world?
I don't believe in coddling, and sugarcoating things. I tell people how it is, because that's how I was raised. It's not my job to hold people's hands, sing kumbaya, and tell them, falsely that they are correct, or lead them to believe they are.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> No, I get it. Fact is, this WORLD is rude, uncomfortable and politically incorrect. If you can't handle it on a forum (of free speech) how do you manage to handle the real world?
> I don't believe in coddling, and sugarcoating things. I tell people how it is, because that's how I was raised. It's not my job to hold people's hands, sing kumbaya, and tell them, falsely that they are correct, or lead them to believe they are.


You didn't answer my Question.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dropking said:


> begin to immediately slow down gradually and move to the right as soon as safe. flip up your mirror reduces stress in those seconds.


About the same pro driving experience in yrs, Drop. I know what you mean. Drives me crazy. I've worked hard on just ignoring it but is dangerous for the first car. (your the one that could be spun out)

On the highway, I either pull out of the lane or slow down until they pass. On single lane road, I grin and bear it. Or pull over.

LoL, I used to "brake test" em. But thatsjust dumb. Fun but dumb.



HotUberMess said:


> Just put a blindfold on and go for it, if anything happens, Uber's insurance will cover it!
> 
> /JK don't do that


LoL, HUM


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

No, I was born the year before the first millenial. I fail to see how that makes a difference. You're either a fragile snowflake or you aren't. Generation has nothing to do with that.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> There are plenty of reasons not to tell someone they're wrong.


And there's one reason to do just that - sheer pleasure of rubbing it in.
You know, why there's a lot of incompetent employees out there today? 
Because nobody ever told them, that they suck, and that they're wrong.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> After reading most posts here (some are nonsense IMHO) I came to the conclusion that *most of you* Drivers wouldn't survive even 5 minutes on the German Autobahn.
> Hint: passing on the right side is illegal and the ticket for that is close to $350.
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't been on the autobahn for a few years but the min speed was 110 KPH the last time I was. I think i took the rental we had, i topped out at like 175 if i remember right.

100 KPH isn't that fast. (only 62.something MPH)

I hit 128 KPH all the time on the highways around Orlando

Now if you said 200 KPH... that would be impressive

Man i miss the autobahn...



Snowblind said:


> And please, if you disagree with someone here, just don't tell them they are wrong. It's rude.


In regard to laws that can get you a ticket, there's right (what the law says) and wrong.

If someone is wrong i'm going to tell them they are wrong.

If it's opinion, eh... i'll let it slide.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> This happens all the time in Houston, particularly I69 North toward the Bush Continental Airport; with the most severe part located between the exits of Buffalo Speedway and Main Street.


Ah, the infamous Concrete Canyons of I69. Such fun, wonderful places to drive. Especially when it's raining.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Dropking said:


> sure. but also, when riding the fast lane tailgaters don't really come out of nowhere. frequent moving eyes from mirror to mirror like we were taught in driving school should see it coming before it's a problem in most cases.


Dontcha know that moving your eyes from mirror to mirror makes certain passengers think you're rolling your eyes about their conversations?

Yes. It happened to me.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


I always think it's time to wash my windshield.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> It's a great time to use your rear window washer, if your vehicle is so equipped. It's important to have clean windows, so don't scrimp on the washer fluid - hey, if it takes a quart, it takes a quart. The stuff is cheap. Make sure to give the tailgating driver a chipper wave once the cleaning process is finished.


Front washer works pretty well too. It has to go somewhere...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I slam on the brakes and hope I get hit


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> The law does not reserve the left lane for passing only. It's just another lane.


Depends on the state, of course. Lots of signs here in Wisconsin on four-lane highways remind drivers: "Keep right except to pass."


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

What's the definition of brake check? Does it slow the car significantly or can it just flash the tail lights?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> One time during the winter this tailgater ripped around me on a two lane road flipping me off and yelling something to me. Five minutes later I saw his car upside down on the side of the road in the snow. He was on his feet calling someone. I drove by slowly so he could recognize me.


Too bad he didn't die. Am I a bad person for wishing reckless drivers to get wrapped around telephone poles? Here in FL death is the only thing that gets a license revoked :/



Jack Straw said:


> in 2016, i had a bad motorcycle accident, and one of the injuries was a complete dislocation of the right ankle, my foot completely came out; laying on the asphalt that day, the sole of my foot was facing me. a year later, when i recovered enough to drive, my ankle would swell and get painful because of the braking, very annoying to say the least. so i had to learn to brake with the left foot, easy


Owww, I feel for you. A similar injury is how I got into rideshare. I learned to work both pedals with my left foot. It's amazing how fast you can learn to use a different limb.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Too bad he didn't die. Am I a bad person for wishing reckless drivers to get wrapped around telephone poles? Here in FL death is the only thing that gets a license revoked :/


No, you're not a bad person. Those a__holes have maimed and killed innocent, law-abiding people.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

In that same area, 4 people were KILLED:

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/4-people-killed-in-tukwila-car-crash-state-patrol-says/


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> In that same area, 4 people were KILLED:
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/4-people-killed-in-tukwila-car-crash-state-patrol-says/


20 people were killed in Upstate NY 2 days ago, the limo was a 2001 ford stretch limo,jmo


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> 20 people were killed in Upstate NY 2 days ago, the limo was a 2001 ford stretch limo,jmo


I know and that's sad, but we're talking about this section of highway roads.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> What's the definition of brake check? Does it slow the car significantly or can it just flash the tail lights?


Basically, the driver in front mashes the brakes forcefully, causing the driver in the rear to have a mini heart attack and sometimes lose control of their vehicle or crash into front driver's bumper



wallae said:


> I slam on the brakes and hope I get hit


I recently saw some of this nonsense on the road, and the driver in front lost part of his bumper and driver in the rear fled the scene.

He's lucky he didn't lose his life.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

My version is apply the brakes just hard enough to lite my brakes. I use my left foot and keep the right on the gas just in case. This usually scares 'em enough that they back off.

Often met with the reply of a finger, LoL.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Sometimes I just turn on cruise control and/or flip my mirror up so it's like they aren't even there. If they don't like my speed they can just move to another lane. I do the same with high beamers. If there are no passengers in the car then I may tilt my mirror down in hopes that their high beams will reflect back at them.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I keep driving to where im going. The End...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'll go with what we were taught in drivers ed. Leave extra space in front of you, so that *you* don't have to brake suddenly.

And it also aggravates them. 

C


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They tailgate because they want to pass you. Let them pass. 
Or simply become a faster driver. I rarely have people tailgate me


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I used to regularly see an old car on the freeway on the way to work. It had a bumper sticker that said:

If you don't like how slow I'm driving, go around me.

I've seen a tendency on the part of some drivers to get right behind the slowest driver and just hang there, getting more and more frustrated. Even where there's plenty of room in other lanes to go around.

Christine


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> Or simply become a faster driver.


Wrong. You are part of the problem.

There's a problem with the tailgater, especially if I am going 60+ mph in the slow lane/extreme right lane, and he wants to go 70 mph.
He doesn't want to make the effort and change lanes, and he's being unlawful and stupid, especially for people on the ramp to the highway.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

The thing about a car following too closely. If they do tap the car in front, you (me) The first car is the one that can be spun out. Going faster as the first car is not good. If they are just not paying attention or just a bad driver. When they do spin you out, your now going even faster on your way to the accident your having.

If continuenly followed too closely, I slow down. Not just to annoy them. (that's just a bonus) But it forces them to pass.

Studies show that people who think they are the best/safest drivers are the worst. If this is you, ya really need to think about it.

Not to hop on a soap box, but it really is hugely important.



I know. Call me richard.........


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> They tailgate because they want to pass you. Let them pass.
> Or simply become a faster driver. I rarely have people tailgate me


Maybe they do, maybe they dont... 
People do it in single lane traffic doing the speed limit or more.
People also tailgate when both lanes have 25 or more cars in front of them, the roads are packed, and they wont get there any faster by bullying. 
People tailgate in the slow lanes too with traffic in front. 
Maybe they just don't know how to drive safely.
Who cares. They are jerks.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wraiththe said:


> Maybe they do, maybe they dont...
> People do it in single lane traffic doing the speed limit or more.
> People also tailgate when both lanes have 25 or more cars in front of them, the roads are packed, and they wont get there any faster by bullying.
> People tailgate in the slow lanes too with traffic in front.
> ...


Agreed

This is really interesting. As pro drivers, we should, well I should be very aware of this; (pick any one)

Cant post link for some reason. Google this: "study; people who think they are safe drivers....."

Really interesting.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

If it's just a single lane then I just turn my hazard lights on and pull over and let them pass. That's if I'm feeling courteous.

If I'm the one who wants to pass and it's a single lane and the driver in front of me is driving slower than the speed limit, I may blink my high beams or beep my horn first (not aggressively, just enough to get their attention). If they don't get the message and if there clearly no cars coming in the opposite lane and no cops sitting around then I just speed up and pass them then go back to normal speed.

A few months ago I saw this person driving behind a car in a single lane and he kept blinking high beams, tailgating, and kinda swerving. I can tell he was getting more and more frustrated. I couldn't help but wonder why he wouldn't just pass him in the other lane since there were no oncoming cars in the opposite lane. Didn't see any cops around either so he would have been fine.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I suggest staying a SAFE distance behind the driver you are tailgating until they move into an adjacent lane.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> There's a problem with the tailgater, especially if I am going 60+ mph in the slow lane/extreme right lane, and he wants to go 70 mph.
> He doesn't want to make the effort and change lanes, and he's being unlawful and stupid, especially for people on the ramp to the highway.


Yeah if someone is tailgating in the slow lane at that point I'm just like too bad.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Clarity said:


> Yeah if someone is tailgating in the slow lane at that point I'm just like too bad.


I really want to have an LED light made for rear window. It can say *"THANK U*" and "*U R to close"
*
It could also create heat to defrost. Wired or solar powered. Could be easily made for cheap.

I have over 700 of these "some day, I'm gonna"s, LoL.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I really want to have an LED light made for rear window. It can say *"THANK U*" and "*U R to close"
> *
> It could also create heat to defrost. Wired or solar powered. Could be easily made for cheap.
> 
> I have over 700 of these "some day, I'm gonna"s, LoL.


That's funny you say that because I've always wanted something like that too. I also want one that says "F*** YOU" with a middle finger so I can turn it on whenever someone gets nasty with me. Maybe they have something like that on Amazon.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm sure they do. Everything I have "invented", do a search and sure enough. Someone done did it.

Last year I found a company to make my brillient idea of mistletoe belt buckles. Turns out over a 1,000 places sell em.

LoL. Thought I was gonna get rich......


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Or simply become a faster driver.


This is plain stupid!!!! So I should just drive faster so the person in back of me can drive faster? Its not always safe to pick up the speeds they want to go. And I am not pulling over if I am driving 58 in a 50 in the rain.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah I used to let myself feel pressured to drive faster just because someone was tailgating or shining their highbeams at me. I don't let that happen anymore. My safety comes first.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Since YOU are now driving a NEW car pull over.
Let them tailgate someone else !



Occasionally, you will have satisfaction of passing their wreck . . .


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Remember this picture I posted on page 1?










In the same area, 4 DIED in a crash on 10/7/2018.










The story:

https://www.kentreporter.com/news/kent-man-pleads-not-guilty-to-four-counts-of-vehicular-homicide/

nickd8775

Yeah, let's learn to drive "faster".  "Faster", in this situation, killed 4 people.

Please consider another career and taking the bus wherever you go. You are part of the problem.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

...There's faster. And then there's 'lets go out, party, then see how much damage I can do with my big $ss truck'. 
They are decidedly two completely different things. Putting trained drivers who are licensed to go fast (like myself as an autocross/amateur circuit driver) and ******s like this in the same class is insulting. 
Faster while maintaining distance, and understanding how to read your car and the drivers around you is a whole different story than the one you posted, where someone who was decidedly under the influence decided to go on a speed tangent with no control.
Comparing the two isn't even fair in this context.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fargle said:


> Not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of the accidents in the video could have been avoided, actually.



merryon2nd said:


> ...There's faster. And then there's 'lets go out, party, then see how much damage I can do with my big $ss truck'.
> They are decidedly two completely different things. Putting trained drivers who are licensed to go fast (like myself as an autocross/amateur circuit driver) and @@@@@@s like this in the same class is insulting.
> Faster while maintaining distance, and understanding how to read your car and the drivers around you is a whole different story than the one you posted, where someone who was decidedly under the influence decided to go on a speed tangent with no control.
> Comparing the two isn't even fair in this context.


"Licensed to go fast"?

What does that even mean?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I had to actually get a secondary license to drive a few of my cars on the track, because they broke a certain speed on the straights. I had to take a drivers test in defense, and had to take a stunt course and graduate it before I could race at my class.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

handful of pennies out the sunroof always does the trick


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> handful of pennies out the sunroof always does the trick


Kinda like that. Super wrong but hey


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

it is reserved for the special ones that ignore all the other warnings


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just fling one at a time all casually.

Still wrong and I still like.

Way back a bunch of guys threw a cup out their window striking our windshield. Also a bunch of guys. So it became a tribal sorta deal.

One of us got a pint of oil and we positioned forward and in rt lane of the highway and let fly.

Really dumb kid shit. We could a killed somebody if not all of them.
Just dumb kids and I thank God that and a ton of other stupid I participated in didn't end worce.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, I think that using the windshield washers is a better idea.

Not that I haven't done of stupid things when I was younger. That's a whole 'nother topic, and one that I would probably avoid.

Christine


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> View attachment 269546
> 
> 
> Remember this picture I posted on page 1?
> ...


That was drunk driving... what does it have to do with tailgaiting?

People driving slow in the left lane cause accidents. People tailgaiting cause accidents, too. Better?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ya sound cranky, HUMs. Everything OK sweatness?

Rainy, miza'bo day here in CT.

And even further OT, LoL. Got my ratings back up a bit and made pretty good uber bucks! Yay.

(Uber Bucks" are like USD but harder to get and cost you money. Kinda wackbards but passes the time)


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> That was drunk driving... what does it have to do with tailgaiting?
> 
> People driving slow in the left lane cause accidents. People tailgaiting cause accidents, too. Better?


I was trying to point out that this tragedy happened---in the same area---where I have encountered other dangerous drivers, who may have intoxicated or just naturally horrific drivers.

Can I call you Ms. Poopy Bears from now on? Thanks.



Danny3xd said:


> Rainy, miza'bo day here in CT.


I grew up in Wilton, CT  Good for you for getting your Uber ratings up and pretty good Uber bucks..


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks, LN! Been a major drag with all short, north end 'o Hartford trips, seemingly . Low ratings really do get ya bummer trips. I believe now.

Sorry for rambling on your thread and having a fight at your black Panthers meeting " Like Momma said. Life is like a ping. Ya never who's gonna hop in your car and how bad they're gonna mess wit ya"


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> After 38 years of driving, I still don't know how to handle the psychotic maniacs who literally come out of nowhere and ride my rear bumper---on the highway(!)
> 
> It happened twice in the same area in the last week (405 becomes 518 west towards SeaTac airport), and on the exit ramp last night. Other than those a__holes, I really enjoy driving. I guess they think that they are invincible, have no regard for others and that you are on their road?(!)
> 
> ...


*Intelligent Neglect: I adjust my rear view mirror Up so I see nothing behind me and continue to operate my vehicle in a responsible law abiding manner.*


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

If yer just gonna be a responsible and decent adult about this, I just don't know!

Just crazy talk


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> If yer just gonna be a responsible and decent adult about this, I just don't know!


Hahaha, reasonable mature adults have no business on this forum.

Let's try this, I'd jam my brakes on until I'm rear ended, pushed into the car in front of me, my car totaled, maybe other vehicles get involved, maybe a fatality or two, add in personal spinal & neck problems for the rest of my life AND possible legal negligence & manslaughter charges and a civil suit or two. Gee, that was fun

Reminds me of my high school daz


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, but ya forgot to give the finger while doing it.

Man, sick and twisted lolol


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I've seriously considered having rear mounted bright lights installed on my car


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Westerner said:


> I've seriously considered having rear mounted bright lights installed on my car


Evalll, but I like it...

Sincerely, Montgomery Burns


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Westerner said:


> I've seriously considered having rear mounted bright lights installed on my car


Great way to Escalate the situation!
Count me in!!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

If there is a way to be wrong, I ll be there.
If there is a way to attract unwanted attention, I'll be there. 
If there is a way to make whatever I'm doing look bad, I'll be there. 

I am uberdan!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Westerner said:


> I've seriously considered having rear mounted bright lights installed on my car


Rear-facing train horns.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Has anybody suggested a hand full of pennies tossed out the window yet?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> They tailgate because they want to pass you. Let them pass.
> Or simply become a faster driver. I rarely have people tailgate me


Really? You rarely have a tailgater cuz ur the one speeding and tailgating



LyftNewbie10 said:


> In that same area, 4 people were KILLED:
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/4-people-killed-in-tukwila-car-crash-state-patrol-says/


I think I drove by this crash. Most likely speeding downhill to an S curve near bottom.


----------

